# Only corpsman in competition wins Best Medic competition....



## Devildoc (Aug 29, 2019)

Well done, Doc....

Hospitalman Shane McGuire Wins Best Medic Competition


----------



## Brill (Aug 29, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Well done, Doc....
> 
> Hospitalman Shane McGuire Wins Best Medic Competition



HospitalPERSON


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 29, 2019)

So he won best medic for the FOB sponsored by an Army unit? 

A congratulations is obviously due (hell of a honor) but that is not the US Army best medic competition.

It would be the equivalent of having a Sniper match at a FOB with a few LN/FN sniper teams competing and calling it the International Sniper competition. It just ain't the same. And I don't say that to take away from his winning of that competition, just that he basically won a unit level match. Which is still a damn good accomplishment.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 29, 2019)

He wins just for the awesome mustache


----------



## Brill (Aug 29, 2019)

Quite the musket he’s carrying during the ruck.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 29, 2019)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> So he won best medic for the FOB sponsored by an Army unit?
> 
> A congratulations is obviously due (hell of a honor) but that is not the US Army best medic competition.
> 
> It would be the equivalent of having a Sniper match at a FOB with a few LN/FN sniper teams competing and calling it the International Sniper competition. It just ain't the same. And I don't say that to take away from his winning of that competition, just that he basically won a unit level match. Which is still a damn good accomplishment.



Yes, the takeaway was that he won an Army sponsored event that was largely staged by the revered 82nd airborne division and showed mastery of technical skills as outlined in the Ranger handbook.  And that he was the only squid who was in the competition, and he won it.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 29, 2019)

lindy said:


> Quite the musket he’s carrying during the ruck.



As much as the Marines often get the Army hand-me-downs and sloppy seconds, corpsmen usually get the Marines' hand-me-downs.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 29, 2019)

From a former 82nd Airborne medic from the 90s, get ot son. Fucking A. The porn stache should have placed him first on own...


----------



## 11Bull (Aug 30, 2019)

The 82nd threw in the towel so they can hurry up and eat those amazing chicken parmesan sandwiches they sell at KAF. god they were so good.


----------

